# New Los Angeles Saloon flask/bottle discovered! The Atlas Bar, Fourth & San Pedro



## timeinabottle (Apr 11, 2016)

I have been unable to find this club in any city directory. I did find an Atlas Mills at 5th & San Pedro. Does anybody have any info on this club or has anybody ever seen this bottle before?  It may be a one of a kind.  About the turn of the century a few saloon bottles were made for a few clubs in LA, (including the Laurel Club) not the big brother in San Fran but a little club and they all had this exact shape. Most are clear from what I've seen but a few ambers such as this exist. Any insight or info you have would be greatly appreciated. Still grinning ear to ear after finding this in a little pawn shop in Utah!

Sorry about the rotated pictures-my new windows does this and I can't figure how to turn auto rotation off. Argh...


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't know about different brands, but that style of whiskey flask is pretty common, from about 1890-1900, several brands of San Francisco whiskies come in that style, nice looking flask!!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2016)

In my limited experience I would say this flask hails from 1910 - prohibition. Online city directories are a good place to start your research. I'd search for "Atlas" or "Atlas Bar". I don't think this company would be listed as a "club".
https://sites.google.com/site/onlinedirectorysite/Home/usa/ca/losangeles

and

http://rescarta.lapl.org/ResCarta-Web/jsp/RcWebBrowseCollections.jsp


----------



## botlguy (Apr 12, 2016)

I myself was wondering about your use of the word "club". Anyway, if you search and don't find anything, I have a bottle collecting online friend who specializes in Los Angeles bottles, particularly liquor so I can contact him. Of course, he will want to buy it.
Jim


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for your input guys.  Bad choice of wording in the initial post using "club" instead of "bar".  The Atlas Milling Co. was on 5th and San Pedro so I'm sure the owner decided to open up a bar using the same Atlas name. The owners switched about 1912 or so from one of the directories I looked at last night.  No Atlas Bar that I could find but I did find an Atlas Club in 1915 (Ithink!) but the address was way off so not the one. I'll keep digging and hopefully come up with a year they were in business. I went through every directory available through rescarta with no hits but there are missing years. That makes me tend to believe that this was a short lived bar. I certainly appreciate your input. Regards....Scott


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi botlguy.. I graduated from Preston, Idaho and used to find some good bottles down in the S.E. corner of the state! Love the small towns with gulley's and ravines on the outskirts filled with good stuff!  Anyhow, you can ask your buddy if he knows anything about it. I wonder if he has any good Utah bottles as I could possibly consider a fair trade.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2016)

When it got held up.
http://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/cdnc?a=d&d=LAH19100326.2.7
How it ended?
http://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/lccn/sn85042462/1910-04-09/ed-1/seq-16.pdf


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 13, 2016)

cowseatmaize:  Thanks! that was a smidgen of an article I found but not being a subscriber I couldn't read the entire article! 3 robberies here in SLC even. The Friday Night Robber! Thanks for your help. Fitting end to the guy!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2016)

Hard to beat the embossing on that flask.  Congrats on a great score.


----------

